# I am a big fan of this engine.



## charlesfitton (Feb 17, 2015)

http://api.viglink.com/api/click?fo...t=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PHhOG2E0g0U

The narrative says that the bore has been increased a wee bit, and the reversing gear is different from the original plan...but just LISTEN to it..

I want this in a boat..


----------



## RichD (Feb 17, 2015)

When I was a kid my Father had a buddy that owned an old "double ender" fishing boat. I got to go out onto San Francisco Bay on that boat. The engine was called a "HIX" if I recall correctly. I think it was gasoline fueled. The flywheel was about 24" in diameter and had a retractable lever inbedded into the face of the flywheel. There was a throw lever on the cam drive that allowed the engine to be run in reverse (no transmission). The owner was pretty good at killing the spark, and just as the flywheel was on it's last revolution...he'd throw the cam lever, set the spark and off it would go in reverse.

Pretty cool.
Rich


----------



## tornitore45 (Feb 17, 2015)

Do you know how big it is?  Is difficult to get a sense of scale from the video.


----------



## charlesfitton (Feb 17, 2015)

Greenly originally pitched it as 1/2 horse, about 16 " tall. 1 3/4 bore, 2 1/2 stroke, and a slip concentric for reversing.

I even made patterns and had some bits cast...I should get on that


----------

